

Microsoft posts anti-iPhone Windows Phone videos - JonFish85
http://www.youtube.com/user/windowsphone/videos

======
coloneltcb
these are so bad, for so many reasons.

Although, it is funny to watch how Microsoft behaves as an underdog. So
desperate.

Companies with 4% marketshare on smartphones can talk all the shit they want
because they've got nothing to lose.

------
JonFish85
....and they yanked them.

That was quick.

